# My betta is blowing air bubbles all around my 1 gl tank!



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

Does that mean his happy?  


or is it something else?? :?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

He is building a bubble nest which means he wants to breed.


----------



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

Dang so my fish wants a mate!


What should I do about it? nothing?


Hes not gonna feel lonely or anything if he doesnt find a mate, would he?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

He will be fine without a mate.

What temp do you have it at? I always keep my betta at 25 degrees C, but I put it up to 28 degrees a while back and he made a bubble nest. The higher temperatures seem to make them horny, LOL.


----------



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

I dont really know lol. I dont have a thermometer and a heater.


Its getting pretty hot out here in Cali now though so that must be it :lol:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Tycoon said:


> I dont really know lol. I dont have a thermometer and a heater.
> 
> 
> Its getting pretty hot out here in Cali now though so that must be it :lol:


That could be it then.

Bettas tend only to breed at a young age. If you bought yours from a pet store the chances are high that he's too old for breeding so I wouldn't try it. Of course it's up to you.


----------



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

nahh... I was just wondering why he was making bubbles


i have no room for little babies anyway


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

yea, it's just practice...guys reherse pick up lines, bettas practice making bubblenests. same basic thing. :lol: as a side note breeding them can be a bit complicated so if you dont have the time or room then just leave him lonely.


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

My guy has been making bubble nests for the past few monthes too. He's actually getting good at it and he HAS gotton better at it the past few monthes!! lol this week its a very nice little thick nest, when he started it was a lot more scattered. Since hes doing this, If I put him in a 20 gallon tank with a female, how do you think he would re-act? Hes in a BIG bowl now... i dont know what this bowl was intended for but its about a foot and a half tall, and 2 feet wide, no filter. The 20 gallon has a filter but doesnt produce a big current.


----------

